# Pension nightmare-help



## boyle (1 Aug 2011)

I retired 2 years ago got a works pension very small, about £150 a month which was ok as I still recieved pension credit from DEPT W and Pensions,meaning I had a full rent rebate.I informed them fully of all my income they asked for at the time,so it wasnt as if I ommited anything.
                                         Now they called me doing a "data cleanse" that  I was recieving too much pension credit ,my income was then cut to take away ALL my pension credt  leaving me with letters coming in from the housing association demanding hundreds of pounds back of arrears.
 My £150 a month works penson has virtually wiped out my housing benefit help,although I get £10 savings credit.My wife and I are at our wits end as what to do ,we will have to pay rent and council tax of at least £200-£250 a month
I am also expecting through the door a letter from DWP also wanting money back,even though this wasnt my fault,I dont know how we are going to cope. Any comment would be appredciated. Thanks


----------



## Sue Ellen (1 Aug 2011)

Hi boyle,

Welcome to AAM.

As AAM is an Irish web site you may not be able to get relevant information to U.K. social welfare and pension regulations.


----------



## Guest105 (1 Aug 2011)

boyle said:


> I retired 2 years ago got a works pension very small, about £150 a month which was ok as I still recieved pension credit from DEPT W and Pensions,meaning I had a full rent rebate.I informed them fully of all my income they asked for at the time,so it wasnt as if I ommited anything.
> Now they called me doing a "data cleanse" that I was recieving too much pension credit ,my income was then cut to take away ALL my pension credt leaving me with letters coming in from the housing association demanding hundreds of pounds back of arrears.
> My £150 a month works penson has virtually wiped out my housing benefit help,although I get £10 savings credit.My wife and I are at our wits end as what to do ,we will have to pay rent and council tax of at least £200-£250 a month
> I am also expecting through the door a letter from DWP also wanting money back,even though this wasnt my fault,I dont know how we are going to cope. Any comment would be appredciated. Thanks


 

If you are Irish, contact your nearest Irish advisory centre in Britain the contact details of which you will find on the internet or just go along to your nearest citizen information centre.


----------

